# GSD Kennel Fire in Pa.



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

I was watching an Erie Pa. news channel and they did a short segment on a kennel fire in the area. Petrohaus, or Petroshaus or something similar.(I'm sorry I tried to google and couldn't find any info on the web yet, so I'm not positive of spelling)

Anyways, they said 24 out of 25 GSDs were saved. Two dogs received mouth to mouth, 1 was saved and 1 was lost.(a puppy they said. )

So sad...


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

This kennel, I believe http://www.petrusohaus.com

Sounds like a miracle more were not lost from reports.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry to hear of any soul being lost to a fire. My heart goes out to the breeders.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have met him before and he is about an hour or so from me.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI have met him before and he is about an hour or so from me.


they look like they have some really nice dogs, I hope they can get back to it soon


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh how awful! Glad to hear at least 24 were saved.


----------

